# [iTunes] Tracks löschen



## CyrusOne (4. Juni 2007)

Morgen

Gibts es eine Möglichkeit wenn ich die Tracks in der iTunes Library lösche, diese Tracks dan auch von der Festplatte gelöscht werdem.

Ich lasse meine Musik NICHT von iTunes sortieren.

Ich habe ein Tool gefunden (iTunes Library Updater ITLU), welches erlaubt Tracks die auf der Festplatte gelöscht wurden, auch aus der iTunes Library gelöscht werden.

Also nochmal zusammenfassend: löschen aus iTunes -> löschen von der Festplatte

lg CyrusOne


----------

